# grub2-mkconfig ignore device-mapper not installed?

## jeffk

On ~amd64 I have been running without device-mapper installed for as long as I can remember.  For some time grub2 (grub-9999) has been returning a warning/error about failure to find device-mapper:

```
$ sudo grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg 

Generating grub.cfg ...

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.0-gentoo-r1

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.0-gentoo-r1

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.0-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.0-gentoo

  /dev/mapper/control: open failed: No such device

  Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver.

  Check that device-mapper is available in the kernel.

  No volume groups found

done
```

Is there anything I can do to suppress this warning. If not, is there a reason I need to be running device mapper?

Thanks.

----------

